# wannabie



## frycook (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi everyone. my name is jason and i am from PA. I have been a frycook for the past few years while in high school at a locale resturant. LOL. i know i am bottom of the s*&% pile. I am now attending college for travel and tourism and i will finish up the degree this summer, then i want to attend Penn tech for the culinary school there. If any of you have any information or suggestions about that school or others i would appreciate it. Currently though i am a dishwasher at this other resturant near my college. i just started this past week. i missed the resturant business so i took what i could get. lol. i cant wait though to get out of here and attend culinary school and learn something that i really care about. I have a orientation next month there to check it out. cant wait. well hope to hear from you. later. JASON


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hello Jason and welcome to Chef Talk. 

I'm moving your post from the Welcome (Introductions) forum to the Culinary Schools/Culinary Students forum where it's a better fit.

Good luck in reaching your goal!
Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

check out the iup culinary program its a great program. I also checked out penn tech but decided on iup which is where im at now.


----------



## frycook (Sep 20, 2006)

hey thanks


----------

